# Burgess.....ON FIRE!



## Fogger1 (Aug 17, 2005)

It is very important that once lit, you allow the unit to "warm-up" for about one-two minutes (per user's manual) before fogging. By allowing the propane tube to come up to temperature, the flare up situation described is often avoided. 

If you have any questions, or the situation persists, you should contact its manufacturer --the Fountainhead Group-- and explain the situation to the customer service rep.

Be sure to tell them if this was a Burgess or a new Black Flag unit, and how long ago it was purchased. 

Don't hesitate to contact them, they are VERY helpful and happy to assist.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Been using mine for 5 years and never had that one.
Clint


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi everyone. Had a problem with my new Black Flag. I called the number that was posted and I will say they are some great people to work. They want to know what the problem is and will help get the problem solved. They seem like they have plenty of time to talk and explain what ever the problem is and they are in no big hurry to get you off the phone. If you have any problems with the Burgess or Black Flag just call them or e-mail. You will really be surprized. Take care JJ


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

Cool!
thanks JJ!


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

JJ. 
I am back home in Virginia, safe thanks to The Lord.
I called your home and left a message. Please call me when you get a chance.
Have a wonderful holiday in the company of your lovely wife and family.
Very best regards and God bless.
Pedro


----------



## DCH (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey JJ,

I use a Black Flag myself. Had some concerning problems with flaming earlier this year. Singed the hair on the back of my hand a couple of times. I thought maybe the propane was low. Whatever the reason, the thing stopped misbehaving about halfway through the summer and has been great since. Go figure. I'd be interested if the good folks at the mfr give you any input.

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Doug, Usually if there is any flame at the begining it goes out as the unit warms up. Need to be careful. Any one can write or call the Fountainhead group. They want to have everyones input so they can make any improvements if necessary. 315-7360037 or 1-800-3119903 and ask to talk to someone who has been dealing with the beekeepers and FGMO/THYMOL. Take care JJ


----------



## Oxankle (Jan 8, 2004)

Early in the summer I put a wind-guard around the screen on my Burgess. As a result the heat backed up and melted part of the frame behind the screen. Not enough to disable the unit, but plenty enough to warn me not to do that again. There was no problem with flame.
Ox


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
The 1443 model Burgess fogger is a wonderful simple machine for use as a fogger in honey bee mite control with FGMO. But, please be careful as to any adjustments that you may think that you can add to the machine because these could be dangerous. I have been using the same fogger for years. I trust it.
Happy fogging and God bless.
Pedro P. Rodriguez V.M.D.


----------

